# Dinosaurs will die boards. Which one should i get?



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I want to buy a DINOSAURS WILL DIE board but i have never ridden one before. I am very good at spins and big air, but i am terrible at rails. I wanna know which board is right for me TEAM, KEENAN, or GENOVESE. The TEAM board is a soft flex board and the GENOVESE and KEENAN are medium flex. I really like a little shorter boards. I am 5'11" and ride a 155. That is what i should ride. but i like to ride 151 range. If anybody has a dinosaurs will die board, tell me how they like it and which one i should get. Thank you


-ASTROFACE


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

everyone says get em but i have yet to see a review or actually see one. its hard to find any info on the tech, flex, feel, or anything..if someone could please throw in something that would be great


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

super hard to find. but super good boards.

i rode the one a few seasons back that had a tranny on it. i forget what it was called but i loved it


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> i rode the one a few seasons back that had a tranny on it. i forget what it was called but i loved it


This one? hehe

Dinosaurs Will Die 2008 Genovese Snowboard :: Xtreme Adrenaline Boardshop


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Holy mother...

I think I'd avoid the board with the cross-dresser on it. That's a little too Jame Gumb for me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

ok no more talk about last years genovese. more talk about the boards. i know its hard to find tech specks but i just wanna know which board i should get


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Get the stiffer board if you do big air stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

i would kill for this one just to hang on my wall...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

that's sick! 

I would kill for a board like that too :laugh:
(too bad it doesn't come in my size )

hopefully this helps: http://www.dinosaurswilldie.com/catalog/DWD2008pdfCATALOG.pdf


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My homie got last year's Team. He says it's the best board he's ever owned, including stuff like the Gnu Rider's Choice MTX, Skate Banana, Jamie Lynn, etc... I'm going to steal it for a day sometime this season and try it out. I'll be able to share my review afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you. 

-ASTROFACE.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i have never even heard of that brand 
i noticed that in the pictures on the side of the tail of the board its like indented is it just me or is that wierd


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

nitroboarder22 said:


> i have never even heard of that brand
> i noticed that in the pictures on the side of the tail of the board its like indented is it just me or is that wierd


I think it's because those pics are drawn freehand. Part of the DWD "mystique" lol.


----------

